# Window Vent Button Gone?



## Singer (Nov 18, 2021)

My app no longer shows the window vent option. Is this just me?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Singer said:


> My app no longer shows the window vent option. Is this just me?


Look under the climate tab.


----------



## Singer (Nov 18, 2021)

Thanks - I guess that makes sense, but somehow I missed it - Can’t find the ketchup in the fridge when it gets moved, either ;-)


----------

